# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Cocobay thổi bùng đam mê,thả ga tận hưởng lợi nhuận 0937973475

## nganmai68

Cách sinh lợi của dự án Coco Música Resort
Coco Música Resort sẽ tạo nên một địa điểm "ăn chơi" đẳng cấp, hấp dẫn để khiến giới trẻ chịu chi ở Việt Nam và du khách quốc tế sẵn sàng mở hầu bao...
Empire Group đang thu hút thị trường dịp cuối năm bằng Party Condotel có tên gọi Coco Música Resort ngay trong tổ hợp Cocobay. Dự án tái hiện sống động phong cách Party âm nhạc ở hòn đảo trắng Ibiza (Tây Ban Nha). Đây cũng chính là điểm mấu chốt đem đến lợi nhuận cho nhà đầu tư.
Tái hiện phong cách Ibiza để đem đến lợi nhuận tiền tỷ  http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Ibiza là phong cách như thế nào? Tái hiện phong cách "hòn đảo Party âm nhạc", Coco Música Resort chỉ là chỗ vui chơi cho tầng lớp thanh niên ưa đám đông và sự náo nhiệt, hay còn có thể làm được gì khác, đặc biệt cho giới đầu tư khi bản chất dự án cũng là condotel.
Deliciously Sorted - một công ty chuyên "chăm sóc" cho người giàu trên đảo Ibiza cho biết đã kiếm tiền bằng cách thích nghi với những nhu cầu và mong muốn của khách hàng. Họ đến đây chỉ để tiêu tiền, tiêu tiền và tiêu tiền. Và nhiệm vụ của công ty là hãy để họ tiêu số tiền cho mình.
Hòn đảo xinh đẹp này cũng được biết đến với các hội hè náo nhiệt, thu hút một lượng lớn du khách yêu thích quay cuồng trong những điệu nhạc cực mạnh, những điệu nhảy quyến rũ. Những bữa tiệc âm nhạc với sự xuất hiện của các DJ nổi tiếng, các vũ công điệu nghệ, ca sĩ đẳng cấp thế giới hầu như không thể thiếu.
Du khách tới đây sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một cuộc sống nhộn nhịp về đêm đúng nghĩa ở Ibiza. Người giàu đến để tiêu tiền, người làm du lịch hoạt động hết công suất để thu được tiền.
Cách sinh lợi của Coco Música Resort   http://cocobay-condotel.com/
Coco Música Resort sẽ tạo nên một địa điểm "ăn chơi" đẳng cấp, hấp dẫn để khiến giới trẻ chịu chi ở Việt Nam và du khách quốc tế sẵn sàng mở hầu bao. Tái hiện nơi ăn chơi lớn nhất thế giới Ibiza chính là cách của Coco Música Resort.
Dự án sở hữu sân khấu trung tâm ngoài trời lớn nhất tại Việt Nam. Khu vực sân khấu này kết nối với quảng trường biểu diễn âm nhạc Cocofest với sức chứa lên đến hàng chục nghìn khán giả. Nơi đây được kỳ vọng sẽ là nơi diễn ra những đại nhạc hội đẳng cấp quốc tế với những ngôi sao âm nhạc, DJ hàng đầu thế giới.
Coco Música Resort cũng sở hữu một tổ hợp bar rộng khoảng hơn 6.000 m2 - diện tích được xem lớn nhất tại Việt Nam hiện nay. Hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng cũng như việc thiết kế siêu bar này được Empire Group giao cho những nhà thiết kế hàng đầu thế giới, có kinh nghiệm thi công và thiết kế những tổ hợp giải trí tại Ibiza, Hồng Kông, Macau.         http://cocobay-condotel.com/

Cùng với đó là những gian hàng đa phong cách phục vụ tất cả dịch vụ kèm theo cho một bữa tiệc như trang phục, hóa trang, mỹ phẩm… để cuộc vui trọn vẹn nhất. Nhà hàng, siêu thị mini…ở tuyến phố đi bộ cũng mở cửa thâu đêm để phục vụ du khách Coco Música Resort.
Khi dịch vụ vui chơi đủ hấp dẫn sẽ khiến du khách lưu trú lâu hơn. Lưu trú càng lâu, lợi nhuận đổ về cho nhà đầu tư càng nhiều hơn. Empire Group cho biết, sau thời gian cam kết, lợi nhuận từ hoạt động thuê phòng sẽ chia cho chủ sở hữu là 80%. 
Với mức giá thuê phòng trung bình của khách sạn 4 sao ở Đà Nẵng là 2,4 triệu/đêm, mức lấp đầy bình quân 65% (mức bình quân của khối khách sạn 4-5 sao) thì doanh thu của mỗi căn Coco Música Resort (giá 1,8 tỷ) hàng năm vào khoảng 570 triệu; trừ đi chi phí vận hành, bảo trì và bán hàng thì lợi nhuận thu về khoảng 370 triệu. Trong đó, lợi nhuận mà khách hàng nhận được tầm 290 triệu/năm.
Trước đó, dự án cũng được cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 9 năm. Tức với căn condotel có giá 1,8 tỷ đồng, mỗi năm khách sẽ nhận đều đặn tối thiểu 216 triệu.
Chủ đầu tư cho biết, mỗi căn Coco Música Resort có giá bình quân 1,8 tỷ, trong đó, khách hàng chỉ thanh toán 1 lần duy nhất chỉ từ 790 triệu sẽ sở hữu ngay, phần còn lại, ngân hàng SHB sẽ hỗ trợ vay trong 20 năm với lãi suất 0% trong 18 tháng.

----------

